

Looking at near-term medical prospects for increased longevity - cwan
http://nextbigfuture.com/2009/09/near-term-prospects-for-increased.html

======
mildweed
Until we can cure old age, I don't want to cure death. Prolonged old age can
sometimes be a curse.

~~~
chrischen
Curing old age is not scalable. It's also not cost efficient. It'll get harder
and harder to improve the longevity of the body. However, growing new bodies
is a much more scalable solution. You can keep growing new bodies and then
transfer your memories and what not into the new body. That can scale your
life to infinity.

Then you can stock up on cheap commodity bodies instead of trying to make one
body faster, more powerful, and younger looking (which will cost more and more
for less increments in lifespan).

~~~
gloob
Putting aside any ethical qualms that people might have regarding growing
humans for the purpose of extending one's own life, a rather more immediate
issue springs to mind (although I will concede I may just be putting my
ignorance of the subject on public display). Specifically, regarding the idea
of

 _and then transfer your memories and what not into the new body._

Is any actual research into this being done? And, although I might be showing
my Singularity-skeptical colours by asking this, has any actual research into
this produced useful results?

~~~
wlievens
So true. What I find confusing about Singularity-type dreamers is not that
they dream, but that they're so arrogant about trivializing everything. "All
you have to do is transfer your memory". Right. If the concept of Singularity
allows you to call any imaginable technology trivial, I call BS.

~~~
chrischen
Oh lighten up I wasn't totally serious.

~~~
wlievens
Maybe you weren't, but most of these people are. It weirds me out.

